# "gluSphere" (JOGL) soll Schatten werfen können



## Kr0e (31. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin grad beim Nehe Tut Nr. 27, wo es darum geht Schatten zu berechnen und dann zu rendern.
Das Tutorial erklärt das ziemlich gut und ansich hab ich auch alles davon verstanden, nur die Schattenberechnung findet ausschliesslich (bei diesem Tut) für eigene Objekte statt. Sprich es wird zwar die "gluSphere" gerendert, und Schatten von anderen Objekten ist auch auf dieser gluSphere zu sehen, nur sie wirft natürlich keinen Schatten.

Jetzt zur Frage:
Muss ich ne eigene Funktion schreiben, die eine Kugel rendert und die Schatten berechnen für diese Kugel ebenfalls seblst machen ? Ich würde ja auch die gluSphere nehmen, nur man kommt natürlich nicht an die Vertices der jeweiligen Dreicke dran, die allerdings für die Schattenberchnung (Korregiert micht !)  notwendig sind.

Gibt es vlt bei den GLU Funktionen und Klassen vlt. für solche Objekts schon vorgefertigte Routinen ?
Ich benutze JOGL.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Chris

EDIT:
Das Forum verbietet den Begriff here, aber man sollte ausnahmen machen: gluSphere z.b.


----------



## Soulfly (31. Jul 2008)

Bei Schattenberechnungen und OpenGL wirst du nicht drumrum kommen, selber die Primitiven zu zeichnen. Ist bei einer Kugel aber auch nicht so schwer, gibt genug Algorithmen in INet, die solche Dreiecksnetze aufbauen.

Zur Info: OpenGL 3.0 wird da einige Neuerungen bringen. Dauert noch bis zum Release und dann müssen wir auch noch auf die Umsetzung auf Jogl warten,


----------



## Kr0e@ not logged in (1. Aug 2008)

Bin grad woanders und nicht angemeldet...

Ich habe beim stöbern im DGL Wiki die Funktion GLU_SILHOUETTE gefunden, die auf Quadratics angewendet werden kann... Könnte man damit evt die Silhouette der Kugel auf die umgebung berechnen ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Aug 2008)

Du kannst den Schatten auch auf die ganz harte Tour rendern. Das hat ein Kumpel mal gemacht. Ganz normal das Modell zeichnen und für den Schatten das Modell als ebene Fläche zeichnen XD

Gibt aber auch genug Artikel zur Schattenberechnung.

@OpenGL3: Dafür brauch man auch passende Hardware...


----------



## EgonOlsen (13. Aug 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @OpenGL3: Dafür brauch man auch passende Hardware...


Hardware, die 2.1 kann, kann auch 3.0. Die Spezifikationen sind kürzlich veröffentlicht worden: Guckst du hier!

Nach all dem Alles-wird-anders-Hype um OpenGL3.0 schlafen einem beim Resultat aber die Füße ein...


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Aug 2008)

Danke für den Link Egon, hatte die News dazu noch nicht gesehen.
Die Resultate sind wirklich enttäuschend. Ich hatte gehofft die schmeißen die Altlasten wirklich raus und denken mal voraus. So kann man sich irren


----------

